# Hull layout



## fishbum (Oct 4, 2013)

Anyone got any info or know where to find info on how to cut the front of a sheet to raise up into a v nose? 
have seen some stright cuts and some that look like a stright with a radius? want to start with a 6 deg bend in the bottom and turn up. Thanks


----------



## Ranchero50 (Oct 5, 2013)

Start with posterboard on a 1/6th scale or smaller to get some ideas of what cuts will give what results.


----------

